# Coke and Spam



## Shrek (Sep 25, 2010)

Has anyone ever heard of baking Spam in the oven with Coca Cola? I heard this mentioned in some movie the other day and wondered if it was a real dish or just a goof.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 25, 2010)

I know people cook ham with Coke or Dr. Pepper, so it is possibly a real dish.

Barbara


----------



## Shrek (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks, Barbara. I'm thinking of trying it with the bacon-flavored Spam and buttered Yukon gold taters. Part of my seefood diet.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 25, 2010)

Shrek said:


> Thanks, Barbara. I'm thinking of trying it with the bacon-flavored Spam and buttered Yukon gold taters. Part of my seefood diet.


I'm on the seefood diet as well! Unfortunately it's not doing much toward weight loss!

Barbara


----------



## Shrek (Sep 25, 2010)

Amen!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 25, 2010)

Shrek said:


> Thanks, Barbara. I'm thinking of trying it with the bacon-flavored Spam and buttered Yukon gold taters. Part of my seefood diet.


 
So, it's Spam experiment night tomorrow?


----------



## Shrek (Sep 26, 2010)

Twist my arm, Fiona. Whip me, beat me, thrill me, kill me; make me write hot checks. Sounds good to moi.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 26, 2010)

Shrek said:


> Twist my arm, Fiona. Whip me, beat me, thrill me, kill me; make me write hot checks. Sounds good to moi.


 
So...I'm not cooking?  (feet up)


----------



## Claire (Sep 26, 2010)

I, too, have heard of cooking ham using Coke or Dr Pepper as a glaze (never had it), so don't see why not Spam.  I lived in Hawaii for several years and still have friends there (Spam capitol of the world) and hadn't heard of it, but my many southern friends put various colas in different dishes.


----------



## Shrek (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm gonna have a go at it and will let y'all know if it needs to be added to the Python menu.


----------



## melisssaparker46 (Oct 1, 2010)

Love coke and spam! They make a perfect combo.


----------

